# The Granddaddy of all Dawg Threads# 63. Ready for more football!!



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2022)

Dawgs loving to play football are hear us YELL GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Awesome @trad bow !!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Oct 5, 2022)

Go new thread making Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 5, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS! When you meet the Georgia Bulldawgs, you're gonna feel the BULLDAWG BITE!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Wishing thus day would hurry up and end!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a whole new Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs not realizing we were that close to a new thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Sarday.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 5, 2022)

GO YOU JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs finishing supper!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs in from the woods


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS.
Went to Illinois hunting and  missed the  last game.  Seems maybe I jinxed em but 
Still undefeated National  Champions. 
GO DAWGS.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' closer to game day and pickin' da war chikens!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS.  SIC EM.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed out for more tractor riding abuse.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Ready to get tame those Tigers!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs hanging deer stands today


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Thursday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs home from Nebraska!


----------



## Duff (Oct 7, 2022)

Go early morning DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

Good Friday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating breakfast.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS on da day before we ride!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS getting ready to let the big DAWG eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Wanting to see them Dawgs skin a cat, eagle, plainsmen or whatever they are but still nervous. Not sure which team will show up and show out!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 7, 2022)

GO LUNCHTIME DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

It's Friday Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs giving up on foodplots until we get some rain. This dirt is like concrete. My subsoiler was bouncing across the ground!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go dort digging Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 7, 2022)

Boiling traps.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to catch a few kittens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2022)

Here kitty kitty.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go bammmers in Dawg threads!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 7, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here kitty kitty.


I hate cats of any type or breed.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Friday night!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go early morning GEORGIA Bulldogs !


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!  SIC 'EM!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2022)

Rise up DAWG Nation ... its gameday and time to ride!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Athens bound. Go DAWGS.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2022)

I’m ready to see them war tiger eagles heading back to auburn with their feathers tucked ! And don’t leave y’all’s coach in Athens


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

As usual I have the pregame jitters!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the woods and gonna be home by kickoff.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs finished mowing for a couple more weeks.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting a fire started in the smoker.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to grill some wings and legs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs just finished making a big ol pot of chili!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs better come out swinging today!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Nervous as always before the start of the game!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

The last two weeks should make us nervous for the rest of the season. It should be a wakening call for the ball team. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2022)

HUNKER DOWN YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Half time tunes.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs with another win!!!!! 6-0 now!!!!

Didn't look pretty in the first half, but cussin Kirby must have lit their tails on fire at 1/2 time!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

War Eagle wing on the grill tonight. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Go 6-0 Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Sitting out by the fire!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Auburn whooping Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 9, 2022)

Good Sunday morning undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS sending the boys from the plains back with a big L on their backs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

Go you undefeated Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Great day to be a Dawg!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs about to climb down this tree


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Great Bulldawg brunch at the Hill Top Grill.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2022)

Auburns leading recievers were the Ga and Allbarn bench's with around 7 catches between them.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for next week!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hoosier06 (Oct 9, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/2022/03/15/1085173405/bulldogs-health-breed-ban


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Holy Day Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> https://www.npr.org/2022/03/15/1085173405/bulldogs-health-breed-ban



And what has this to do with football? Most dog breeders already do this to protect the breed of dog no matter it’s flavor. Go troll some where else where the animal rights folks are and leave us alone!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2022)

AND GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2022)

Nuff said.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!! Back at #1 again


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2022)

How bout dem dawgs?? 
GO #1 DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2022)

Go you undefeated National Champion Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2022)

GO
DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS back to choppin' wood and not worrying about rat poison ratings!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS back to choppin' wood and not worrying about rat poison ratings!



It's rat poison on steroids this week.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)

GO Dawgs #1


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Nine months today and still reigning National Champs!

Go Dawgs! (33-18)


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2022)

GO DAWG!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a good nights rest


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 11, 2022)

That young man wants to tote the ball. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS with freshmen beast toting the rock!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the end of a good day.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS….been a long week already!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO humpday DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 12, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS….been a long week already!


Go Dawgs agreeing on this looooooong week.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying every day this week


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2022)

What day is it ... it's DAWG humpday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs got the food plots planted in the nick of time!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting a little bit of rain.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

The leaves are turning, hoping to get to ride around and see them Sunday afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2022)

GO foodplot planting, rain loving DAWGS!!!

GO Braves too!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2022)

Its a rainy morn in Georgia ... Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 13, 2022)

GOOOOOOO
DAWGS
SIC EM
WOOOF
WOOOF
WOOOF


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

TGIF!!!!              GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Friday morning Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS on da way to some mountain time!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating breakfast


----------



## trad bow (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee and waiting on the dawn


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to the gym


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2022)

Go coffee drinking Dawgs! Nice, cool morning here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS! 
Parents weekend in the Classic City. GON get crowded up in here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2022)

Not that I watch this show, but GMA was at Dooley Field this morn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2022)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/video/embed/91498749" allowfullscreen frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping Carson Beck plays tomorrow and let Bennett's shoulder heal completely!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs not wanting injuries!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs hoping Carson Beck plays tomorrow and let Bennett's shoulder heal completely!


^^^^^ YES!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Kirby night before Vandy game and he's at a high school football game in Buford.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2022)

Good gameday morning  National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2022)

Get up DAWG NATION, it’s game day!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs swinging from a tree


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Homecoming Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs laying the wood to Vandy.?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Now take a well deserved bye week, get healed up and Florida then UT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

How bout them 7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2022)

How bout them 7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Now finish the drill!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Undefeated going into bye week! Need to get a few more playmakers healthy!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs sipping whiskey at deer camp after plowing and hunting.
Still undefeated NATIONAL CHAMPIONS
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 16, 2022)

Good morning undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS siNikon’ da DOORS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2022)

Worship day Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting to get worried about playing the Vols. Them bucktoothed ugly overhauls wearin' hillbillies are for real.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 16, 2022)

GO SUNDAY DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to get healthy and work on some issues the next two weeks. Then go to Jacksonville and beat the Gators by 1 or 100! It doesn’t matter to me! Just keep winning and getting better and healthy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs Sittin’ on the dock of the bay, watchin’ the tiiiiiiiide roll away!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs starting to get worried about playing the Vols. Them bucktoothed ugly overhauls wearin' hillbillies are for real.


Getting? I been worried and last night confirmed my worries. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Not worried.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Sunday in the south! I admit that SEC football is better when Tennessee is competitive too.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS still #1


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs not worrying about Gators or Vols


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs on Sunday in the south! I admit that SEC football is better when Tennessee is competitive too.


No not really. Someone has to be a dumpster fire. Tennessee in the east and Awburn in the west


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at them Bammers. Gonna enjoy it while I can.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting and healing during the bye week!!!!!

Cussin Kirby GON get after them boys and have them ready!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2022)

Go DAWGS focused on da Gators 1st!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting? I been worried and last night confirmed my worries. GO DAWGS!



Yeah, I'm a little slow on the uptake. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Monday Dawgs feelin' pert as a ruttin' buck!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

Happy birthday, trad bow!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2022)

Go #1 Dawgs! 7-0 and still running the show! Woooooooo hoooooooo!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs putting out feed for deer today getting ready for Saturday! 
Thank goodness Dawgs have a by week this week!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS resting up and healing up for the gaytor eating fest!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Undefeated Reigning National Champion Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Go Dawgs on 2 for Tuesday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Lunchtime!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking peas


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2022)

Forgot to say GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2022)

Go hump day Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs making a pot of coffee at work!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading out to get a tooth filled at dentist


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs doing honey-do lists all day today, got to get them done before gun season starts!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS on my forth cup of Jo!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2022)

GO Dawgs drinking coffee and getting ready to attack the day!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs not liking this wind!


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cool day in the mountains!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs at a little sandwich shop in Chattanooga called Heavenly Sandwiches.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! So ready for this day to end!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Felt like hunting weather out there!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Me and the wife celebrated 26 years today! Man time flies!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Me and the wife celebrated 26 years today! Man time flies!


Happy anniversary brother man!!!!!!

Go anniversary Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Me and the wife celebrated 26 years today! Man time flies!


Congratulations


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to smack them goobers around!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 20, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


>


Wooooooooòooooo


----------



## slow motion (Oct 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Me and the wife celebrated 26 years today! Man time flies!


Happy,  albeit late, Anniversary.
GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to go to N. Dakota for duck population control!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating  breakfast and shaking out the cobwebs.  Gonna be a good day tater.



Sic Em.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting a fire in the fireplace


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Me and the wife celebrated 26 years today! Man time flies!


Just saw this, sorry. Congrats to the both of you, brother. That’s an impressive achievement.

Here’s to many, many more happy years together.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Just saw this, sorry. Congrats to the both of you, brother. That’s an impressive achievement.
> 
> Here’s to many, many more happy years together.
> 
> ...


Just saw this. Congratulations you Anniversary DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs back in the woods at last! No more work! Strictly hunting from here on out!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2022)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2022)

GA. Tech is playing on ESPN and I told H22 that I can't believe I'm watching this. He said, well baby you can put it on Mr. Rogers neighborhood if you want to.  Yea, it's  football. Aint nothing else on the tube, and I like football.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2022)

Hunting the VA woods tomorrow.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2022)

Goooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs on gun season eve!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS dodging deer coming and going headed to Athens town this morning AND this afternoon coming home. Tis the season.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the sun go down


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to deer hunt!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting up on this weekend off


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs from a boxblind!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a tree.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs from a boxblind!


Go deer hunting  Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 22, 2022)

Go tree climbing  Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Go you undefeated Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2022)

Go worship day Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2022)

GO you Georgia BULLDAWGS! GO DGD Andy Johnson. Wish he was here to get his award.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs after a couple hours in the house of God!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs just enjoying another Sunday in the South!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to beat up on some gators! Take no pity on them. Let's crush their souls! I want to hear them gator fans chanting BRING BACK MULLEN before half time! I not only want to beat them, I want to beat the crap out of 'em! Whoop 'em real good!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to eat some gater tail


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dogs landing a commit today from a 4* CB running a 4.3 - 40 outta NC.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS on Gator week!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs ready to beat up on some gators! Take no pity on them. Let's crush their souls! I want to hear them gator fans chanting BRING BACK MULLEN before half time! I not only want to beat them, I want to beat the crap out of 'em! Whoop 'em real good!



Amen brother! We need to make a clear and concise statement!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Time to go Gator hunting!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 24, 2022)

GO UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the afternoon


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Georgia Bulldogs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Time to eat some Gator. H22 and I'm sure @ADDICTED2HUNTIN did too today. H22 finally got to take a break and get a plate full. He's missed it every year in the past.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 24, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Time to eat some Gator. H22 and I'm sure @ADDICTED2HUNTIN did too today. H22 finally got to take a break and get a plate full. He's missed it every year in the past.


Now that is cool.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 24, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Time to eat some Gator. H22 and I'm sure @ADDICTED2HUNTIN did too today. H22 finally got to take a break and get a plate full. He's missed it every year in the past.


glad he got him some this year! It was purty good! GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2022)

Go gater eating Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 25, 2022)

Go, Tuesday Dawgs getting ready for work!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Enjoying the quiet time at work before the Alabama and Tennessee fans show up!!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs, hoping we don't play down to the gators level Sat.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 25, 2022)

Hats off the Nick Chubb, joining a group of 5 total NFL running backs with at least 8 td's in their first 5 seasons. Group includes Jim Brown, A Peterson and L Thomlinson, impressive feat and best baller on a rather bad team.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs whipping Gators this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping Stetson plays well for the first time against the Gators!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 26, 2022)

Good humpday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ready to whoop up on them no good, lousy, stinkin Gators.  Go Dawgs!!! Happy Hump Day Dawgs.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs shaking off the cobwebs.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on top of the hill


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS from N. Dakota!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs chasing whitetails in this sweltering heat! Go Dawgs ready to stomp a mudhole in them gator goobers!

GO DAWGS EVERY SINGLE SECOND OF EACH DAY!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 26, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!




Edit for clarity. Laughing at your sig line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS! Athens town is getting very quiet. Lots of folks done went to cheer on the DAWGS! ??


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to physical therapy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Headed down to The Worlds Largest Cocktail Party in the morning with my bride!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Not digging the new look of the forum! I want the brown background back


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 26, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! Not digging the new look of the forum! I want the brown background back


Me too!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 26, 2022)

No adds yet. If that stays I love the new background!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2022)

formula1 said:


> No adds yet. If that stays I love the new background!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


NOOOO! 

Go Dawgs hating the white/blue background!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS loading up for Gaytor hunt!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work


----------



## slow motion (Oct 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2022)

Go dawgs gonna beat Florida and warnock both


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2022)

At fernandina beach with my bride! Living it up! Ready to see them dawgs whip them reptiles! GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> At fernandina beach with my bride! Living it up! Ready to see them dawgs whip them reptiles! GO DAWGS!View attachment 1185761View attachment 1185762


Go DAWGS at the beach! Life is good.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> At fernandina beach with my bride! Living it up! Ready to see them dawgs whip them reptiles! GO DAWGS!View attachment 1185761View attachment 1185762


Go beach Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Oct 28, 2022)

TGIF Dawgs! Cant wait to get in the woods this weekend, steal all the good candy from my kids, and most importantly watch them Junkyard Dawgs show the gators who has the biggest bite.  GO DAWGS!  Stop The Chomp!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 28, 2022)

2021 game on SEC at 5am.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS
Almost game day. Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a Friday wishing it was Saturday!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs with everyday Saturday


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2022)

Go, Dawgs! Hopefully the team is ready and focused on gator destruction!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Just win. 

Already getting nervous like I do every time we play.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs from the boxblind. Every day is a great day to be a Dawg but today is even greater because tomorrow we fry up some Gators!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Don't think anyone is left in Athens town. I know I'm the only one at my work, but I'm fixin to head home. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs who ate Gator Bites last night and hush puppies just to prepare


----------



## campboy (Oct 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the woods on the mack daddy’s front doorstep. I just need him to make a small mistake. Just a little one.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunting  big bucks today and gators tomorrow


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2022)

Go You JUNKYARD DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 28, 2022)

Sad day in Dawg Nation

Rest in Peace Coach Dooley

Now, let's go kick some gator butt in celebration of his life!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville! Win it for Coach Dooley!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)

RIP Coach Dooley!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunting bucks in the morning and gator in the eve


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the woods!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs in the deer stand. Smoked lizard for dinner. Yum!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna spank some gator tails!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Game Day DAWGS! Think we're gonna go to Smokin Po Boys and eat some of that gator they're grilling today. Time to let the BIG DAWG EAT!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting focused on the business at hand


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2022)

Go dawgs voting for hershel walker !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sec Network just had Champ Bailey on. Reminded me of an autograph we got from Sean Bailey. He asked H22 what he wanted on the flag. H22 said God Bless Ms. Bailey. He wrote God bless my mamma.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Win today for coach Dooley!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2022)

DAWG food. This DAWG is fixin to eat some.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS today and everyday.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
As Coach Russel would say GATA 
GET  AFTER THEIR A____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs ! Got my game day shirt out


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting fired up for the  game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Gonna go ahead and say it now!!!! 

I HATE HULU!!!!! but it's the best around here so.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DAWG food. This DAWG is fixin to eat some.
> View attachment 1186133



That thing is slap burned down!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

An ugly win, but a win no less!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

How ‘bout them Dawgs! Wooooo hoooooo!

Keep it going, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

GO you undefeated junkyard DAWGS!!!!

Sorry about the temporary avatar


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2022)

HOW BOUT DEM DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Just keep winning!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs, get ready for the Vuls.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS givin' gaytors some hope and then crushing them under your offensive line.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Hoping Stetson get his sights dialed in this week!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for a meaningful home game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to smother them VOLS in red defense gravy! Punch 'em in the mouth and just keep on smacking them!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS 



Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO you undefeated junkyard DAWGS!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the temporary avatar


Hate it for you man. That thing hurts my eyes more than the white and blue the forum had for a while.  Only a week though.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2022)

slow motion said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> 
> Hate it for you man. That thing hurts my eyes more than the white and blue the forum had for a while.  Only a week though.


Promise ya'll it will be gone at 3:30pm next Saturday.

Without a few mistakes & turnovers in the 2nd half, we would have scored half a hundred! 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg. GO DAWGS! 



I'm already worried about next Saturday.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg. GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already worried about next Saturday.


Don’t worry, have faith! We got this!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2022)

H22 called the score 28 to 22. In honor of Coach. Well we were at 28 and the half and won by 22 points. Coach D passed on the 28 day of the year 22. He was so close.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 31, 2022)

Good to be a Dawg.
Go Undefeated National Champion Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2022)

Go DAWGS prepping to destroy another ugly orange team!  UGA don't like no orange at all!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 31, 2022)

Go orange hating Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs with fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs with fingers crossed!!!!!!!



Something wrong with your toes?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna turn Rocky Top into a flooded gravel pit this Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs sending them Vols to New Years Six territory!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs, defend Dooley field!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2022)

*BEAT TENNESSEE!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2022)

They dedicated the GA/FL game to Dooley.  They need to dedicate this one to Munson and give them another set of hobnail boots!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dogs, Thankful we are rolling under Kirby at 74-15, an .831 winning percentage. 
My Son bought 2 tix for the deer hunters so we will be there as the 12th man Sat.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Ain’t worried none about them hillbillies!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to chop hillbilly wood!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs just win baby!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2022)

Vols suck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck! Go Dawgs!



What he said and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2022)

Yep! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting back watching the volutards heads explode this coming Saturday


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs, getting ready for the task at hand!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Glad we aren't 1 in the CFP, but thought we would be 2 . GO DAWGS what ever we are ranked.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Glad we aren't 1 in the CFP, but thought we would be 2 . GO DAWGS what ever we are ranked.


Exactly!!!!!!

Now let the vowels eat the rat poison!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!
BEAT TENNESSEE!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 1, 2022)

So now when we beat the Voltards it’ll be an upset?

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> So now when we beat the Voltards it’ll be an upset?
> 
> GO DAWGS


Only for the Vowel fans!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs with an inferior qb.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2022)

Goooo Hump Day DAWGS plannin' on catchin' da hook!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to kick some Vol butt! I hope UT don't bring that stinkin' fleabag mascot dog of theirs. We have to fumigate and pressure wash the stadium every time that clown leaves. Ol' ugly, nasty dog!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TENNESSEE!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2022)

GO you JUNKYARD DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 2, 2022)

Hoping we have enough depth on D to withstand their air raid / quick strike offense. Think they have more than 20 plays of over 40 yds.  Also defensive substitutions are gonna be much needed but the vowels will be trying to prevent that. Thinking CKS is looking very very closely at the recent Tn / Ala game as his overall blueprint to victory.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 2, 2022)

Wonder why they got a pinch collar on that old cross eyed dawg? Probably done lost so many the past few years trying to escape that place.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 3, 2022)

It’s Thursday Dawgs. Two more days until we run the voltards back to Rocky top with Smokey draggin his hind end. I’m glad they put us at number 3. Is UGA the next Intimidator. RHPD


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs loading the truck for Illinois.  Gonna sit in a tree and look at a cut cornfield.  

GO DAWGS


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 3, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs loading the truck for Illinois.  Gonna sit in a tree and look at a cut cornfield.
> 
> GO DAWGS


Good luck! Wish I was going to the midwest this week.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 3, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good morning National Champions!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Go Dawgs with hideous avatars


----------



## formula1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Illinois! Been there, done that, received the prize! Hope your success is great as well!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 3, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs with hideous avatars


looking forward to Saturday at 3:30 very sorry ya'll are having to look at it.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2022)

Just keep winning DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2022)

Kirby 73-6 when he gives up less than 30....hold 'em dogs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)

You did sir! RIP!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking to remind the Vols of their place in the pecking order of the SEC


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting to be confident!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2022)

Go Vol and deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 3, 2022)

GO YOU UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS.
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting more nervous as the game gets closer!!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 4, 2022)

TGIF Dawgs!  One more day until we get to ruin the Vols Cinderella story and send them back to Rocky Top leaving a trail of ugly orange tears. 


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 4, 2022)

Go deer hunting  Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS prepping to beat the hill out of the hillbillies!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs just a few hours from victory!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS! After watching them take Coach D pass Dooley field one last time yesterday. I actually have good thoughts about the game. GO DAWGS! Keeping the faith.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 4, 2022)

Go, Friday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs still nervous about the game!!!!!

I wish Bo$$ could tell me what's gonna happen tomorrow,  

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS! 
You know it's a big game when everybody in Athens is already shouting GO DAWGS at the top of their lungs. Love it!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs on big game eve!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS! They need to save their voice for tomorrow! 
I used sign language all day today so my vocal chords will have plenty of strength tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 4, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! They need to save their voice for tomorrow!
> I used sign language all day today so my vocal chords will have plenty of strength tomorrow!


Give 'em heck!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2022)

Field looking good for tomorrow. GO GAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 4, 2022)

When pressured, the orange Qb is hitting 60% or so of his passes. Hoping we pressure and strike him early and often tomorrow. 

When pressured, Stetson Bennett is hitting 72% of his passes. Stet also tends to make big plays in big games, so I like our chances. 

Love how all these vol fans think they are the only team sporting an offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs not worried about tomorrow!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs and good night! Going my butt to bed!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs heading to work. Will listen to first half on the radio. Watch the second half if interested.


----------



## Duff (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunting in the rain.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2022)

Arise DAWG fans, it’s game day and we ride! GO DAWGS1


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

Time to break their nose with a hobnail boot.

GO YOU HAIRY JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs honoring two greats today


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go nervous Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs on game day. Just win.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go nervous Dawgs!!!!!



Go Real nervous Dawgs! I ain't eatin' no rat poison!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Working sucks, go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to kick Vol butt today! Let’s go!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! It’s game day!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)

We got this!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!  Hunker down and stop that mighty Tennessee offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS
Bout time for a little hobnail boot action.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking care of business


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

I am hoping I am either looking at my eye lids during this game or at least feeling better, but I won't be posting much either way.  Kidney stone kept me up all night, so I am beat and in pain.  My body is trying it flush it out and I thought about getting a 6 pack, but I'm already making water, as my papaw used to say, about every 10 minutes.  Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs full of some great homemade chicken wings and tater tots! Ready to get it on now! Let's go!

*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT TENNESSEE!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to whoop dem Vols!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

It ain't right to be nervous when you ain't playing. Go, Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS playing like Champs so far!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I am hoping I am either looking at my eye lids during this game or at least feeling better, but I won't be posting much either way.  Kidney stone kept me up all night, so I am beat and in pain.  My body is trying it flush it out and I thought about getting a 6 pack, but I'm already making water, as my papaw used to say, about every 10 minutes.  Go Dawgs!!!!


I know that hurts hope you feel better!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs don’t need a third quarter like last week. Just shut this clown show down and hush all those know it all announcers and commentators


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooooo hoooo! Way to go, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Charlie is smiling in heaven tonight with Coach Dooley and Mr. Trippy


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Charlie is smiling in heaven tonight with Coach Dooley and Mr. Trippy


Heck yeah!!!!! You know he's right there with em


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2022)

I’ve been to a bunch of games at Sanford. I have to say this game was the most electric I’ve ever seen! Tops 2019 Notre Dame

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs celebrating what a great day of football!
Dawgs win and Bama loses for the 2nd time this season!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2022)

How bout them DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs still undefeated and looking good!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS from a tree stand!!!!! 

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dogs, ears still ringing from an epic victory. The stadium plaza level literally became grid locked before the game with literally a thousand people packed tightly together! Cops stepped in an created a distinct travel lanes and got it finally moving. 
Coaches did a great job scheming for this game. Seemed like the refs were vs us all day, including a clear helmet to helmet that was not even reviewed when Stet dove for his pylon score. 
Love how Stet gave a shout out to the hundred vol fans who called him continuously on his cell the previous day. On to Starkpatch!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 6, 2022)

Good morning to be a DAWG!
GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

Hey Vols, who's ya daddy?        

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS.View attachment 1188056



I blew it up full size for you because that's what it deserves.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking orange out of their teeth after that mauling!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs picking orange out of their teeth after that mauling!



It's important to floss after every meal.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 6, 2022)

Go you  still  Undefeated,  still  National Champion,  still  beautiful DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2022)

An old friend of mine at Marvin's shoe service made Luke Bryan a pair of hobnail boots. Love it. Go DAWGS.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2022)

He knows whats up...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> An old friend of mine at Marvin's shoe service made Luke Bryan a pair of hobnail boots. Love it. Go DAWGS.



Full size them pics sister!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS still undefeated


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS burping from too much hillbilly stew!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on Sunday dinner


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Great day at the house of the lord!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

Is it just me or is today one great day to be a Dawg?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the Lord's day, great service,  then come home to a great lunch!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2022)

Sunday dinner.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating too much


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Great day at the house of the lord!


My Pastor made mention of it being a greay Bulldog  win and praying for our orange friends to the north. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Sunday dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1188156


Sunday grilling with coleslaw, chili, & chips!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading off to bed


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs back from a quick run to the deer woods. Hot n muggy should’ve stayed home!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting a new work week.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Athens for MRI on shoulder


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS on Monday morning!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> My Pastor made mention of it being a greay Bulldog  win and praying for our orange friends to the north. Go Dawgs!


Claude McBride was my Pastor growing up and married H22 and I. Later became chaplain for for the DAWGS. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2022)

Go you undefeated, undisputed #1 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Nothing else matters!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 7, 2022)

How 'bout them DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2022)

*GO DAWGS! 
NEXT!*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!  Counting them down until we get to go to Starkville and show em who the real bulldogs are.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Nov 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading for the woods


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS prepping to shut the cowbell down!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs still trying to sling an arrow at an illinois whitetail


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work, taking tomorrow off to take Dad to the eye doctor!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs still trying to sling an arrow at an illinois whitetail


Go Dawgs trying to get an Illinois buck!  It took me 4 years to get close to one of those bruisers but it was worth it!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs just waiting for Friday so I can go hunting. Dawgs gonna be on cruise control this weekend. Hail state my foot!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Nebraska tomorrow to chase the elusive Whitetail freak nasty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS headed to the coast of Carolina.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs, sleepy after lunch


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating a small lunch and ready for a nap.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dogs a steam rolling 27-1 since the lizards won in Jax what 3 seasons ago.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs headed to Nebraska tomorrow to chase the elusive Whitetail freak nasty!


Good luck Dawgbro! Send pics!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS headed to the coast of Carolina.


Enjoy Dawgsis, send pics


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs living in Bama watching the Georgia election results


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 8, 2022)

Go, Dawgs that have voted!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Hoping Kemp holds on and at worst case scenario Walker forces runoff if he can’t win tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning 9-0 Dawgs!  How sweet it is!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions !!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs struggling on the hump.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2022)

Go hump day Dawgs forgetting about the elections and focused on going hunting and rooting the Dawgs on to another Natty!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping for a decent nights sleep. This tore up shoulder isn’t helping nothing though


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs wishing other Dawgs a restful night!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2022)

*GO **DAWGS*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 10, 2022)

Today you have your 10 month reigning National Champions The Georgia Bulldawgs!

Go Dawgs!  Continue the Reign!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS hunkering down for the storm.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs. One more night of 3rd shift. Been on nights for almost 10 years.  Start day shift next week permanently.  Ready to be home at night.  Hunker down just one more time!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs finally making it to the day shift! You can't keep a DGD down forever!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs back home, got to work, got real nauseous. So I called the boss, sprayed everything I had touched down with Lysol and came home. Ugh!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a ground blind in Illinois.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs, just finishing brunch!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!    still not feeling good!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 10, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs back home, got to work, got real nauseous. So I called the boss, sprayed everything I had touched down with Lysol and came home. Ugh!!!


Sorry to hear brother John. Hope you get well enough to yell Go Dawgs Saturday night


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Sorry to hear brother John. Hope you get well enough to yell Go Dawgs Saturday night


Thanks my friend!!!!!

Hopefully be over this crud tomorrow. I think it's the flu, my dang joints are hurting!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS checking in to make sure y’all behaving. Good luck to all those chasing them 4 legged brown critters!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

TGIF!!!      GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs not wanting to do overtime today. Get well, Dawgs with the flu!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs laid up in bed, not feeling any better!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Friday DAWGS makin' final prep to silence the cowbell gang!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 11, 2022)

Go TGIF Dawgs! 30 more minutes of night shift for the last time.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Thanks my friend!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully be over this crud tomorrow. I think it's the flu, my dang joints are hurting!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!


Its going around, my best friend had it last week! Hope you feel better! 
My Dr put me on Ozempic and that stuff is awful! 
I can't hardly eat, my stomach feels like I am getting hit by Mike Tyson all the time! 
I usually take Trulicity but he thought this was better!  
He said I could loose some weight, he was right I stay in the bathroom and can't eat without throwing up! 

GO Dawgs disliking Drs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dogs, hoping we dont sleepwalk into Starkpatch. Noticed they have 9 starters back on D and rank in the top 30% in most categories defensively. 
Hoping the 3-3-5 defense they run won't cause Stet too many problems.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the doctor's office, hoping to get some relief!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs going hunting! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Well I have a double ear infection and the rona!!!! Same way I felt the first time I had the rona. Don't have any symptoms can smell and taste just fine!!!! 

On the bright side I don't go back to work till next Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Well I have a double ear infection and the rona!!!! Same way I felt the first time I had the rona. Don't have any symptoms can smell and taste just fine!!!!
> 
> On the bright side I don't go back to work till next Wednesday!!!!!


Hope you get to feeling better soon!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs still picking orange out of their teeth! Feels GREAT to be undefeated! 9-0 and STILL running the show! Heck, yeah, baby! Let's go!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs still laughing at the vowels!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Mississippi to show the folks down there what a real Dawg is and for them to stay under the porch!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for bed!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 12, 2022)

Hope you get better soon Mr John.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 12, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs on day 8 of trying to catch a deer.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2022)

Arise DAWG NATION, its game day and we ride at dawn!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs on game day!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 12, 2022)

Sitting in a stand waiting on the fog to burn off.
GO deer hunting DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Hope you get better soon Mr John.
> GO DAWGS!


It's my second go around with the chineesals, both times double ear infection along with it. If this time is like the last tomorrow I should be feeling better, even though I am just now I just tire real easily. 


Go deer killing Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs and deer killing Dawg fans.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunting in the Illinois snow.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Go, Saturday morning Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting off the Ronas!

Go Dawgs watching little bucks chase they girlfriends all around the place.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ready for the game!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs hunting in the Illinois snow.
> 
> View attachment 1189650


I'll be in Kansas this time next year hopefully hunting in the snow! 

Go Dawgs hunting Rudolph's Dad


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Hope the Dawgs are watching the close games today and realize what a fired up home team can do in the SEC. 

Goooo DAWGS Sic’em woof woof woof


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2022)

Get Ready Dawgs.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Kick it up and Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Do it, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 12, 2022)

Go, Eastern Champion Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2022)

Go SEC East champs! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs winning the east !!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Keep chopping wood!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS silencing those dang cow bells!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cold windy morning in the stand


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to play LSU in the SEC Championship game and win!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2022)

Good morning undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2022)

GO 10-0 DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs at deer camp fixing to hit the woods.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2022)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Nebraska in search of a freak nasty!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Nebraska in search of a freak nasty!!!


Man I hope you get him Bro.!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2022)

Go windy Monday Morning DAWGS gettin' ready to study the skinnin' of a big cat!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a tree on a frosty morning in Georgia. There’s no better place to be!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS! Got a few Go Dawgs shouts while at the beach.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2022)

19 days, 10 hours +/- til what Bulldog Nation already k ows becomes official.

Georgia Bulldogs 2022 SEC Champions!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 14, 2022)

Go, Dawgs! Take care of the task at hand!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting within spitting distance of closing another thread!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs rise and shine, coffee is on and hot!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS moving to indoor practice to get out of the rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs need to make some examples these last 2 games!!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Nebraska in search of a freak nasty!!!


You having any luck?

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Thinking about the victories and humming those Georgia tunes.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dogs, undefeated despite losing 15 players to the draft plus Adam Anderson plus another 15 the transfer portal.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2022)

@Cool Hand Luke Not yet. No shooters yet. Seeing piles of deer but not what we are looking for. Go Dawgs still at it!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Hang tough Jeff!!!! I gotta good feeling about this hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @Cool Hand Luke Not yet. No shooters yet. Seeing piles of deer but not what we are looking for. Go Dawgs still at it!


Well, good luck and enjoy. Pouring down rain around here right now.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 15, 2022)

Go, cool and rainy day Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 15, 2022)

Goooooooooooo, DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2022)

I’m case y’all didn’t hear me
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2022)

I sure hope the Dawgs won’t be dragging this weekend like we are finishing up this thread. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2022)

GO 10-0 DAWGS! Ready to finish off our cat hunting season!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 15, 2022)

Go, Kat killing Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go cat skinnen Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go undefeated Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to skin the cats and wreck Tech!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Georgia bulldogs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

We gonna close this one out tonight!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Cornhusker territory trying to kill a deer!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Jeff gonna kill that Freak nasty, mack daddy!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Let the big Dawgs eat!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Georgia Bulldogs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

@trad bow  it's time to start another thread!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

@elfiii  can shut this one down!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 15, 2022)

GO BUSY DAWGS! 

Happy birthday, Lee!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2022)

Go Birthday Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

@trad bow  will be along shortly to start us up a new thread!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS 
Woooooooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

@trad bow  being a sleepy head this morning!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------

